

How to optimize your caffeine intake with an app - SkippyZA
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/118369-how-to-optimize-your-caffeine-intake

======
sschendel
I developed a similar app for Android about a year ago. Check it out...

<http://www.rogansoftware.com/caffeinetracker/>

<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cafapppro>

~~~
mrsebastian
Cool, thanks. Will add a link to the story.

~~~
sschendel
Thanks. Price clarification: $1.00 in US. 1.00 GBP in UK (lowered from 1.28).

Also... there is a free ad supported version

<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cafapp>

~~~
mrsebastian
The story of my life: Getting screwed over on dollar-to-pound conversions.

~~~
sschendel
All prices now equivalent of 1 USD (0.64 GBP). Was experimenting with pricing,
and had not set all back.

------
freehunter
Is there any reason apps like this have to be tied to a specific platform?
Seems like this would be easily done in Javascript and distributed widely. I
especially don't get the craze of putting simple things in iOS apps but not in
web apps.

------
skrebbel
I want this for beer.

~~~
skrebbel
Oh come on boozehatemafia. I was actually serious. I do want this for beer.
Being slightly tipsy is much nicer than being drunk.

~~~
chadgeidel
Honest question, can't you moderate yourself? I always have, but perhaps my
body chemistry is such that it "works". I do have a pretty big "buffer". I can
drink a _relatively_ high quantity of alcohol and I've only been SICK once -
never had a hangover.

